# Where to buy lime in bulk??



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all - I am new to creating food plots and am in need of some info. Per my soil tests I need to put down about 2 tons of lime to help out my plot. Where can I go to buy some in bulk? I have heard that it is cheaper this way but have not had any luck finding a place. I tried calling some farm supply places, but no luck. Maybe I am calling the wrong places. My property is in Hillsdale county, so if you know of any specific places around there that would be great, but even ideas of types of places to check would help. Thanks!!!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Most people around the thumb get it from the sugar plant. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## bookerdestroyer350 (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a place south of Hudson that u can buy it by the ton, and use there spreader or have them come out and do it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone know the name of the place by Hudson? That would be perfect!! Thanks!!


----------



## new2doo (Jul 4, 2010)

You can get it from Bradfords in North Adams. They will deliver also.


----------

